# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  immobile categoria A/10

## kappo

desidererei sapere se un immobile di categoria A/10 puo' essere: 
1) utilizzato come abitazione principale dal proprietario. 
2) concesso in locazione ad uso abitativo. 
Grazie.

----------


## RENA84

> desidererei sapere se un immobile di categoria A/10 puo' essere: 
> 1) utilizzato come abitazione principale dal proprietario. 
> 2) concesso in locazione ad uso abitativo. 
> Grazie.

  
La categoria catastale, nel nostro caso A/10= studio professionale, si riferisce alla destinazione "ordinaria" dell'immobile, cioè a quella più in uso nella zona con le caratteristiche edilizie del fabbricato dove è ubicato l'immobile stesso.
La destinazione di fatto può anche essere diversa perché può dipendere da circostanze contingenti e transitorie.
Quindi non ci sono preclusioni particolari ad utilizzare come abitazione principale o fittare ad abitazione una unità immobiliare classificata A/10. 
Tuttavia ci possono essere dei problemi fiscali per esempio una abitazione principale A/10 non ha esenzione ICI.

----------


## Niccolò

> .....
> La destinazione di fatto può anche essere diversa perché può dipendere da circostanze contingenti e transitorie.
> Quindi non ci sono preclusioni particolari ad utilizzare come abitazione principale o fittare ad abitazione una unità immobiliare classificata A/10.
> ....

  Sicura?  
Gli a/10 hanno caratteristiche differenti dalle civili abitazioni, in ordine ai volumi dei vani, alla luminosità degli ambienti.... Se sono ad uso studio e non abitativo, considerando che hanno un valore di mercato indubbiamente inferiore, è perchè mancano di parametri tali da ottenere l'abitabilità. 
Nessuno impedirà al proprietario di dormire nel suo a/10 (anche perchè se mi appisolo in studio dopo pranzo nessuno farà irruzione  :Big Grin: ), ma un affitto ad uso abitativo di un locale che abitativo non è, lo trovo non ammissibile. Altri problemi sono legati ad una serie di normative contingenti l'abitabilità (acquisto come prima casa, residenza, mutui agevolati, esenzione ici.....).

----------


## RENA84

> Sicura?  
> Gli a/10 hanno caratteristiche differenti dalle civili abitazioni, in ordine ai volumi dei vani, alla luminosità degli ambienti.... Se sono ad uso studio e non abitativo, considerando che hanno un valore di mercato indubbiamente inferiore, è perchè mancano di parametri tali da ottenere l'abitabilità. 
> Nessuno impedirà al proprietario di dormire nel suo a/10 (anche perchè se mi appisolo in studio dopo pranzo nessuno farà irruzione ), ma un affitto ad uso abitativo di un locale che abitativo non è, lo trovo non ammissibile. Altri problemi sono legati ad una serie di normative contingenti l'abitabilità (acquisto come prima casa, residenza, mutui agevolati, esenzione ici.....).

  Sono d'accordo ma nulla vieta che in via transitoria posso fittare per un anno ad uso abitativo uno studio professionale. Non mi pare ci siano preclusioni legislative.

----------


## Niccolò

> Sono d'accordo ma nulla vieta che in via transitoria posso fittare per un anno ad uso abitativo uno studio professionale. Non mi pare ci siano preclusioni legislative.

  Per me la regola è inversa: in uno studio non ci può abitare mai nessuno. Può farlo il proprietario in via informale, visto che è un suo immobile e nessun magistrato darà mai un mandato per perlustrare un locale in cui non si commette reato alcuno. Ma da qui a poter regolarizzare la cosa, la vedo dura  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo quanto detto da Niccolò. Mi hanno insegnato che esiste una norma urbanistica che vieta tale operazione.

----------


## iam

confermo quanto confermato da Danilo che conferma quanto affermato da Niccol&#242;!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Contabile

Con Circolare n. 19 del 1 marzo 2001 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate ha chiarito che &#232; possibile beneficiare delle agevolazioni prima casa per "Chi acquista, o ha acquistato e rivenduto, un immobile classificato nella categoria A/10 (uffici), ma di fatto adibito a prima abitazione, a condizione che si possa dimostrare l'effettiva destinazione." 
Da ci&#242; dedurrei che un A/10 pu&#242; essere utilizzato come abitazione. 
Mi "dissocio" dalle conferme  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Con Circolare n. 19 del 1 marzo 2001 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate ha chiarito che è possibile beneficiare delle agevolazioni prima casa per "Chi acquista, o ha acquistato e rivenduto, un immobile classificato nella categoria A/10 (uffici), ma di fatto adibito a prima abitazione, a condizione che si possa dimostrare l'effettiva destinazione." 
> Da ciò dedurrei che un A/10 può essere utilizzato come abitazione. 
> Mi "dissocio" dalle conferme

  Quello che hai scritto lo conosciamo tutti .....
La norma che citi ha valore fiscale .... se è per questo esiste una norma che dice che i proventi illeciti sono tassabili ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Noi facciamo riferrimento alle norme urbanistiche: benvenuti su sito www.ilgeometratelematico.ciauz  :Big Grin:

----------


## kappo

Quindi:
abitazione principale (con eventuali agevolazioni fiscali vedi esenzione ici), si.
locazione ad uso abitativ, no.
giusto?

----------


## iam

> Noi facciamo riferrimento alle norme urbanistiche: benvenuti su sito www.ilgeometratelematico.ciauz

  quoto! 
Danilo però non mi funziona il link al sito... strano!  :EEK!:    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## studiodefino

scusate se mi intrometto, io avrei il problema inverso e cioè 
un'abitazione A/2 o A/3 da affittare ad una società come ufficio. 
é possibile fare un contratto 6+6?
da un punto di vista di tributi locali pagherò piu tarsu ok, ma fiscalmente la società potrà dedursi i costi di locazione e le relative utenze?(o per farlo dovrò fare per forza un cambio di destinazione d'uso a A/10?) 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusate se mi intrometto, io avrei il problema inverso e cioè 
> un'abitazione A/2 o A/3 da affittare ad una società come ufficio. 
> é possibile fare un contratto 6+6?
> da un punto di vista di tributi locali pagherò piu tarsu ok, ma fiscalmente la società potrà dedursi i costi di locazione e le relative utenze?(o per farlo dovrò fare per forza un cambio di destinazione d'uso a A/10?) 
> grazie

  
Poichè la norma di cui discutiamo nei precedenti post è di carattere urbanistico, alla società non sarà vietato dedurre i costi per l'affitto, ma il proprietario deve appunto sapere che dal punto di vista urbanistico commette un'azione illegittima. 
ciao

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Sicura?  
> Gli a/10 hanno caratteristiche differenti dalle civili abitazioni, in ordine ai volumi dei vani, alla luminosità degli ambienti.... Se sono ad uso studio e non abitativo, considerando che hanno un valore di mercato indubbiamente inferiore, è perchè mancano di parametri tali da ottenere l'abitabilità. 
> Nessuno impedirà al proprietario di dormire nel suo a/10 (anche perchè se mi appisolo in studio dopo pranzo nessuno farà irruzione ), ma un affitto ad uso abitativo di un locale che abitativo non è, lo trovo non ammissibile. Altri problemi sono legati ad una serie di normative contingenti l'abitabilità (acquisto come prima casa, residenza, mutui agevolati, esenzione ici.....).

  quanto sopra mi risulta parzialmente vero e le deduzioni di niccolò sono apprezzabili e reali
In sostanza la differenza è data dal tipo di utilizzo che si fa dell'immobile: ad es. per uno studio medico è richiesto l'A10 dall'ASL e se sede di uno studio professionale con lavoratori dipendenti è richiesto A10 per le norme sulla sicurezza ..... ad es. devono prevedere un piano di evacuazione e delle porte adeguate, poiché giustamente la norma dice "di te fai quel che vuoi ma non è così per i tuoi dipendenti ..."
Allora nulla impedisce che un A3 sia sede di società, ma probabilmente al suo interno non possono esercitarsi alcune attività produttive che per sicurezza o per norme d'igiene richiedono dei locali aventi particolari caratteristiche.   :Smile:  
PS.: normalmente gli A10 non hanno il vano cucina .....  :Smile:

----------


## studiodefino

nel mio caso si trattarebbe dell'ufficio amministrativo di una società
dove una stanza è occupata dall'ing. che designa, una dall'amministrativo che fa ordini e fatture per la società ed una dal commercialista che tiene la contabilità sia della società che di altri suoi clienti (quindi sede dello studio).
che dite "se po' fa' " :Big Grin:   
grazie

----------


## RENA84

Voglio precisare che la  categoria catastale non ha niente a che vedere con la destinazione urbanistica le due cose al momento sono completamente disgiunte. Per cui eventuali infrazioni urbanistiche non si possono evincere  dalla categoria catastale.

----------

